

Orbitz experiments with showing Mac users higher prices - ggoodale
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304458604577488822667325882.html&ei=jAHpT7C8B-ri2gXq_MjlDQ&usg=AFQjCNHTCFQGhhXRxhtiAIPnLKl4squ4Sw

======
samstave
This is completely evil genius if nobody found out about this, but since this
is out there... KILL IT WITH FIRE.

